# University of Miami



## Blakeh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Everybody- 

I'm just wondering if anybody else here is tentatively planning on going to University of Miami this fall.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Feb 27, 2009)

The program here at Miami sucks.  With the exception of a few teachers, the program is not worth the time or money.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 1, 2009)

I never had a class with Bowles, nor heard anything good or bad about him.  So I can't comment on him.

There are some great teachers.  The film studies teachers are great -  *Christina Lane* and  *William Rothman*.  The editing teachers,  *Dia Kontaxis* is also pretty good (but because of the messed up curriculum, there is only 1 graduate level editing class, so so expect to learn the AVIDs in depth).  Also the Directing teacher,  *Lisa Gottlieb* is awesome... She's taught at USC before and has actually made films and knows how to teach and engage the students and always makes time for students outside of class.  She's the only reason why I continued with the program.  

Other great professors:  *Jeff Stern*, who teaches sound design and has worked on some Scorsese films.   *Rafael Lima* , who teaches screenwriting.  I've never had the opportunity to take their classes, but I've only heard positive things about them.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 3, 2009)

It is still lacking... the screenwriting track is worse than the production track.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, Lazarus is still there.  I don't think he teaches classes though... I'm not sure what he does there, but he still has an office and comes in from time to time.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 5, 2010)

Kurt Wagner-
How big is the U of Miami screenwriting program?


----------



## Dead Honky (Apr 7, 2010)

Website says about 15 people.


----------



## DreamsOnJupiter (Apr 12, 2010)

> Donate to show your support
> and get a custom
> "Supporting Member"
> forum member title.



Anyone have any more info on Miami?  I was accepted, but I can't find out much about it. I wanted to get out of the cold and get some production experience (which I would get at Miami with their screenwriting program), but another school is throwing some money at me and pressuring me to accept.


----------



## Dead Honky (Apr 12, 2010)

I threw up some stuff I read here.


----------



## MiamiSW (Aug 18, 2010)

I am going to Miami for Screenwriting in a week. Did anyone else on this forum decide to go?

(For the MFA)


----------

